# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Мальчики не плачут

## Домик в деревне

Товарищи, вот откуда это идет? муж говорит сыну часто, мы с тобой мужчины, мы не плачем. Дедушка не плачет, папа не плачет и ты не плачь. Что-то меня в этом смущает, а что понять не могу. Мне как-то по-женски кажется, что надо поплакать, тогда легче станет, внутри раздражение не затаится. Как считаете?

----------


## kiara

Считаю, Олесь, что это мужской общественный стереотип, уходящий в чистую физиологию полов. Принято считать (кстати-ошибочно), что женщина более эмоциональна и поплакать ей легче,  а мужчина (мальчик) он менее эмоционален. Мужчин такими делаем, прежде всего, мы-матери. Именно матери делают будущего мужчину таким скупым на эмоции, слезы и чувства. Именно этот стереотип "мужественности", вложенный в головы женщин уже много веков назад, не дает нам возможности не подавлять чувственность мужчины. 
Чаще всего, матери начинают по-разному проявлять свои эмоции к сыну и к дочери, ласкают дочерей чаще, дают им поплакать, похныкать, жалеют и поощряют - "женщины, чего ж с них взять"))). А вот к мальчикам та же мать будет относиться иначе-лет с 4-5 начнет вдруг меньше ласкать, прижимать к себе, тревожиться, если мальчик плачет и "распускает нюни". Я пишу сейчас о матерях-женщинах, как о среднестатистической единице.
И вот усвоенная в детстве идеология маскулинности побуждает мужчин бояться не только таких откровенно «не мужественных» чувств, как страх, тревога или нежность, но и любых ситуаций, где есть риск потерять самообладание. Как ни странно, хорошо усвоившие модели мужского поведения взрослые, часто хотят избавиться от стереотипной маскулинности, которая мешает им жить и строить отношения. Это к тому же, порождает и серьезную проблему для мужчин во взрослой жизни - трудности самоконтроля, заторможенность, бедный эмоциональный словарь. Если спросить мужчину, что он чувствует, он скорее расскажет, что он думает; многие мальчики даже не замечают разницы между этими вопросами)))
Так что, Олесь - ты права, не надо давить на мальчика, потому что он родился мужчиной и ему что-то "не положено". Пока они дети - любой детский крик (плач) - это всегда крик о помощи! И "затыкать" рот в этой ситуации не хорошо. Это не приведет к культивированию "нытиков", наоборот - поможет вырасти мужчине эмоционально смелому!!! А таких мужчин ооочень мало! Это был аргумент для моего мужа, когда у нас был тот же разговор! 
* не претендую на истину, просто соглашаюсь с авторитетным мнением уважаемого мной профессора психоанализа, и придерживаюсь таких взглядов в воспитании своих мужчин*

----------


## Домик в деревне

а кто твой уважаемый профессор? имя в студию.

еще скажите мне, как реагировать на детский плач. вот по пунктам. орет дите. бывает, что орет по любому поводу. недавно чуть не начал орать, что у него началась икота, а он шел на кухню пить, но по пути она пропала и он очень расстроился. вообще много поводов покричать. хочет смотреть мультик, мультик не ставим - крик, плач, может и истерика быть. не всегда поддается отвлечению. сидим в нас с мужем такое, что нельзя плакать, что плач это плохо. и всегда хочется прекратить это. но также пытаясь проанализировать понимаю, что надо дать выплакать, что нужно понять и объяснить его чувства ему же самому. иногда удается. но есть в этом моменте у нас некоторое несогласие. муж считает, что истерика не есть хорошо и что надо помочь выйти из нее, хотя б и шлепком даже. что этим мы поможем зарвавшемуся малышу, что гуманнее прекратить плач, а не дать ему разыграться. 
поговорите со мной об этом, пожалуйста.

----------


## kiara

Михаил Виноградов, Олессь. Ведущий судебный психоаналитик у нас в стране, криминалист. Все громкие дела наших маньяков вел именно он. А собственно, его мнение основано на теории Фрейда), ну и многолетнем опыте и обширной практике. Вообще - это уникальная личность, большая умница, обожала его лекции.
Олесь, это не простой вопрос. Тут я вот так ничего не напишу по пунктам, ибо нужно понять тоже по пунктам - что было "до", что "во время", кто и как себя вел, кто что делал, что бывает "после" и в какой ситуации - какой сценарий. Чтобы попытаться найти причинно-следственную связь и выявить вообще: а если он, этот сценарий.
Если интересно, то я всегда сначала прихожу на помощь ребенку, то есть успокаиваю его - буквально жалею! Не даю орать и погружаться в это, не даю "проораться" и уж тем более не вышибаю "клин клином". Чтобы понять и услышать объяснения, ребенок должен быть в адеквате, т.е. успокоен. А потом можно и нужно говорить, объясняя что и как ему самому. То есть я не даю крику/плачу ребенка перейти в истерику, буквально - сразу прихожу на помощь, вне зависимости от того, почему он расстроился. Я так понимаю, что основная проблема - это научить Дамирку выражать эмоции как-то иначе, чем мгновенный крик, плач? Но я повторюсь, вот так ничего не зная, я не посоветую ничего конкретно...Причин может быть масса- от особенности эмоциональной сферы и типа психо-реакций, соционического типа до желания ребенка быстрее достучаться до нужной реакции взрослого.

----------


## Polixenia

Олесь, история в тему. Свежак. Мы тут с подругой и детьми ходили на каток сегодня. Подруга, к слову, мама двоих чудесных мальчишек, 13 и 8 лет. Покатались мы, сидим отдыхаем. Вдруг видим картину: пацан лет 7-8 с высоты своего роста шлепается на спину и стукается головой о лед. Треск на всю арену. Ребенок, рыдая, идет к бортику. Подкатывает мама. Ее реакция: "Что ты орешь, как девка" Ничего страшного не случилось!" Дальше - беглый осмотр зрачков, мораль на тему "мальчики не плачут", и мама едет кататься дальше, оставляя рыдающего мальчика на лавке. 

Переглядываемся с подругой. Я: "Я, конечно, может быть, рассуждаю, как мама девочек, но если бы это был мой мальчик, я бы сейчас всего его обцеловала и сидела бы с ним, пока не успокоился бы". Подружка: "Знаешь, я бы сделала так же. Потому что если ребенку плохо, его, независимо от того, мальчик это или девочка, надо жалеть". 

Я запомнила одну фразу, сказанную Катей Беляевой на родительском семинаре: мне безумно жаль родителей мальчиков... 

Да, мальчиков с детства растят типа сильными. А потом, когда они подрастают, удивляемся: ну, чего ж они такие бесчувственные???

----------


## yakudza

Олесь, во-первых, согласна с kiara в том, что его надо научить выражать свои эмоции по-другому. Или дождаться, когда он сам научится. Может быть когда с речью будет лучше, и он будет уверен, что может сказать все, что хочет сказать, и что он понят.

Во-вторых. ... ну не из-за всего же на свете расстраиваться?! ТАК или не так, а вообще. Поэтому вам, вероятно, хотелось бы, чтобы он спокойнее относился ко многим ситуациям. Как этого добиться, не знаю. А он плачет каждый раз, когда это вероятно? То есть каждый раз, когда упал, или его поругали? Или иногда сдерживается/не замечает/не считает нужным плакать?

В-третьих, не обострилось ли это после рождения Зои, или раньше - в период твоей беременности?  Так или иначе, думаю, что его плач - это всегда способ привлечь к себе твое внимание. С другими родственниками он ведет себя так же? А с папой? Есть ли разница дома и на людях?
Все ответы можешь сюда не писать, не уверена, что смогу сделать из них какие-то выводы))) Ответь просто для себя и может где-то прояснится.

В-четвертых, я тоже считаю, что в вопросе эмоций не надо делить мальчиков и девочек. И если ребенок плачет, и впереди истерика - его надо успокоить. Тем способом, который поможет. Я одно время (беременное обострение) сильно раздражалась от Викиных капризов и, хотя у нас есть ритуал-для-успокоения ни в какую не хотела его выполнять (идти у нее на поводу), а шлепала, вопила и хлопала дверью. (ужас! ооочень стыдно!) Это не помогало. Я пила валерьянку, успокаивалась и выполняла наш ритуал: "мама на тебя не сердится (не словами, а эмоциями), мама тебя любит, иди я тебя обниму, Вика просит водички и через секунду говорит совсем другим голосом".

***
Я считаю, что ситуация серьезная. Дамиру надо помочь. Важно не только научиться правильно реагировать на его истерики, но и насколько возможно сократить их количество.

----------

